# Can you disable the KEYFOB TRUNK OPEN?



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

Wondering if there is a setting for this? 

I had an incident where somehow the fob got pushed in my pocket or laying around the house and opened the trunk while car in garagee (detached). Tight fit in there and when I opened garage door it scraped the open truck on it's way up (rectangular panels encroach the diagonal of the arc it travels). So I'd like to just disable the open trunk via key fob. I saw a setting for duration of press and I suppose I could make that REALLY long but I'd love to have NO CHANCE of this happening again! And besides I just kick my foot under the car to open the trunk....


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

Did a little digging and found some settings in FEMBODY:

30D0 RemoteControl,13
-Funktionen
-RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_SHORT
-Kommentar=Action to be taken, if 3rd button of IDG (3 or 4 button IDG) is pressed for short time 

(t less than RC_TIME_DELAY_BOOTLID=500ms). ~ Possible values: ~ 0=no action ~ 1=preparing functionality ("Beladefunktion") ~ 2=opening lid 1 (Bootlid) ~ 3=panic alarm ~ ......

-RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_MID
-Kommentar=Action to be taken, if 3rd button of IDG (3 or 4 button IDG) is pressed for medium duration time 
(RC_TIME_DELAY_BOOTLID less than t less than RC_TIME_DELAY_PANIC). ~ Possible values: ~ 0=no action ~ 1=preparing functionality ("Beladefunktion") ~ 2=opening lid 1 (Bootlid) ~ 3=panic alarm ~ ......

-RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_LONG
-Kommentar=Action to be taken, if 3rd button of IDG (3 or 4 button IDG) is pressed for long time (t>RC_TIME_DELAY_PANIC=2000ms).
~ Possible values: ~ 0=no action ~ 1=preparing functionality ("Beladefunktion") ~ 2=opening lid 1 (Bootlid) ~ 3=panic alarm ~ ......


It sounds like these options control the action of the 3rd button on the Remote (key fob). The short one was set with a value of werte_00, werte=00 and the others (medium and long) were set as Werte_02, werte=02 which makes sense since that 3rd button needed to be held a beat to open the trunk. I proceeded to set the MEDIUM and LONG ones to 00 as well, hoping this would disable the button altogether. It seems to have had no effect.

I also went and tweaked the parameter they describe RC_TIME_DELAY_BOOTLID and set to it's max werte value of 20 which translates to a 2 second value of time. This parameter DID have an effect and I now have to hold the 3rd button on the remote for 2 seconds to open the trunk, which is 1.5 seconds longer than the default of half a second. 

Still, I would like to know why the other 3 settings I changed don't seem to have altered anything and I'd still like to disable the button altogether. If anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

i was working on enabling the Follow me home via keyfob function. the same parameter in post #2, but no effect.


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

I wonder if there is another setting somewhere...


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

I found this parameter;

RC_ENABLE_CONFIG_BUTTONS
Kommentar= 0=nicht_aktiv = configuration of 3rd/4th button via MMI disabled 1=aktiv=configuration of 3rd/4th button via MMI enabled
enabled
Werte=01

Does anyone know what MMI is? Currently the 3rd and 4th buttons of the remote are configured using MMI whatever that is. I am wondering if this setting (or the MMI) is overriding the other remote control parameters we tried to set. Will disabling this configuration via MMI allow the settings we changed to actually take effect? I am tempted to try it.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

MMI=MultiMediaInterface=Headunit.



MonkeyDigsBMW said:


> I found this parameter;
> 
> RC_ENABLE_CONFIG_BUTTONS
> Kommentar= 0=nicht_aktiv = configuration of 3rd/4th button via MMI disabled 1=aktiv=configuration of 3rd/4th button via MMI enabled
> ...


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

maszika said:


> MMI=MultiMediaInterface=Headunit.


Does that mean there would be something in iDrive? Or in a different CAFD module?


----------



## Bmwonly (Jun 19, 2007)

I had the same issue, but now I found a fix:

FEM_BODY
3040 ClMaster:
CLM_OPERATION_BOOTLID_AT_UNLOCKED, set it to aktiv, the remote can't open the trunk anymore.


----------



## Menno86 (Oct 12, 2014)

MonkeyDigsBMW said:


> Does that mean there would be something in iDrive? Or in a different CAFD module?


It should, but doesent work. I tried it for followmehome with keyfob.


----------

